# KDE (Kontact-3.5.10) Compilierfehler

## doedel

Ich versuche gerade kde-meta zu emergen, er bricht aber immer bei kontact-3.5.10 ab.

```

main.o: In function `main':

main.cpp:(.text+0x87e): undefined reference to `std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::__ostre

am_insert<char, std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, char const*, int)'

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.so: undefined reference to `__cxa_get_exception_ptr@CXXABI_1.3.1'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [kontact] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kontact-3.5.10/work/kontact-3.5.10/kontact/src'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kontact-3.5.10/work/kontact-3.5.10/kontact/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kontact-3.5.10/work/kontact-3.5.10/kontact'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kontact-3.5.10/work/kontact-3.5.10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kontact-3.5.10 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4457:  Called kde-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3060:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3240:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3255:  Called kde_src_compile 'make'

 *             environment, line 3247:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kontact-3.5.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kontact-3.5.10/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Ich hab danach schon gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, hast du irgendwann in letzter Zeit deinen Compiler gewechselt? Versuche doch mal, die kdelibs neu zu installieren, das Problem liegt vermutlich irgendwo bei denen.

----------

